# Correct size bit?



## rastus (Mar 26, 2010)

First let say this, Happy Holiday to everyone!!! Now my question, I got the Bocsh router kit in the spring and just received the guide bushings. I have a project to use them on and set up some trial pieces, and I was using a 1/8" bit from the spiral craft set I have. But the inlay piece was to big for the recess. Am I doing something wrong? Did I use the correct bit? Any info will be greatly appreciated.



Thanks
Paul


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Paul

I'm not to sure what a spiral craft set is but if you use the kit below your inlay will fit just right 

Solid Brass Router Inlay Kit

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/99000-99999/99552.pdf

Or this set
http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1293322646&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

=========



rastus said:


> First let say this, Happy Holiday to everyone!!! Now my question, I got the Bocsh router kit in the spring and just received the guide bushings. I have a project to use them on and set up some trial pieces, and I was using a 1/8" bit from the spiral craft set I have. But the inlay piece was to big for the recess. Am I doing something wrong? Did I use the correct bit? Any info will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rastus said:


> First let say this, Happy Holiday to everyone!!! Now my question, I got the Bocsh router kit in the spring and just received the guide bushings. I have a project to use them on and set up some trial pieces, and I was using a 1/8" bit from the spiral craft set I have. But the inlay piece was to big for the recess. Am I doing something wrong? Did I use the correct bit? Any info will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, I think some more info from you would be helpful. Were you using the Spirocraft set from Milescraft? or just the bit? Sounds as if either the bushing was wrong or the bit was. The sets Bob referenced provide the bit, bushing and offset ring to ensure everything happens right.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

HI Paul, 
with the milescraft design/inlay kit you use the 1/8 spiral bit with the 17 mm bushing to make the pocket. Then to make the inlay change the bushing to the 11.11 mm this will cut the inlay to a tight fit for the pocket.

Regards 
Harold


----------



## rastus (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi guys, maybe I didn't give enough info on my original post. I have the Milescraft router templet kit and have used it several time with ok success. I recently got the router guides for my Bosch in the hope my results would be better. So my question is, since there were no instructions with the bosch guides, what size bit would you use if you were using the bosch guides? I used the milescraft template to make a custom template of three "Dutchman" so I could cut down on how many times I had to reposition the template on the project. 

Paul


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rastus said:


> Hi guys, maybe I didn't give enough info on my original post. I have the Milescraft router templet kit and have used it several time with ok success. I recently got the router guides for my Bosch in the hope my results would be better. So my question is, since there were no instructions with the bosch guides, what size bit would you use if you were using the bosch guides? I used the milescraft template to make a custom template of three "Dutchman" so I could cut down on how many times I had to reposition the template on the project.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul - sounds to me like the bit is OK. You need to be using the same bit/guide combination that you used with the original template. That is, if you didn't resize the template. Going by Harolds post you would be using a 1/8" bit and 11.11 mm (7/16") guide which will give you an inlay 9/32" smaller (on a side, 9/16" overall) than your template. If you want to try another bit to make the inlay smaller, you can try a 3/16" bit which will reduce the overall size 1/16"
Good Luck.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

read the manual and the links below,they are all setup the same way..

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/99000-99999/99552.pdf

Router Workshop: Inlays
Router Workshop: Inlay tip

=======


----------

